# Seasons Greetings



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 24, 2007)

Wishing everyone a very happy and festive time.
May the new year be prosperous, healthy and filled with love and light(room).
What a great year this has been, so many products available and our baby Lightroom is learning to crawl already, soon it will be standing up and saying "look at me" !!:lol::lol:


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 24, 2007)

And a Holly Jolly Christmas back at you and and everyone else, too.

Here is looking forward to many new and good things in the New Year for all.

Don


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 24, 2007)

Seasons greetings to one and all.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 24, 2007)

Many Happy Returns


----------



## pbeiser (Dec 25, 2007)

Seasons Greetings, and thanks to all the gurus (Kiwigeoff, Don, Sean, and others) for all of your help!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Dec 25, 2007)

Best wishes for a healthy and prosperous new year!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Dec 25, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

And all the other solstice holidays! 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day. 

Here's a present - my friend Chak Aw playing his version of "Greensleeves" on the classical guitar. Chak is a member of my main internet forum, The Soundhole, which is a gathering of musicians, mostly guitarists.

enjoy! 

http://www.jensenmusic.ca/chakaw.mp3


----------



## Ian Farlow (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice! I play piano, and although I would love to play guitar, I settle on playing RealGuitar (VST plugin) through my DAW (Ableton Live).


----------

